# How much rock do I need?



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Hello all.
I am trying to plan ahead and would like to know how much rock I'm going to need when I do switch it over.
The local landscape yard has 2-4" rocks for ~ $25/cubic yard or 8-16" for $65/cubic yard. I was told a cubic yard will cover 3x3x3' space which would mean it would more than fill a 55g (i.e. no room for fish or water).

So then, my question(s) are, 1) Which size of rocks should I choose and 2) how much should I get? I want to be able to stack them along and up the back of the tank (let's say the back 1/3) almost to the top, leaving a good bit of space in the front. 
If you don't think either size is appropriate, please advise from this catalog http://www.schaferslandscapesupply.com/

If anyone has done this before or is really good at math, please lend me a hand 
I could just guesstimate, but I really don't have the room or time to be getting rid of excess mini-boulders if I overestimate.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

that red lava lock looks interesting... the only thing i find that sucks about using alot of rock is that it displaces alot of water.. so your 55 gallon is now theoretically down to idk 35 gallons of water actually in there.. which makes all your nitrates and such higher... as i heavily stock most of my aquariums i tried to use as little rock as possible.. i bought those cichlid bolder/cave things they piss me off thou cuz they dont stack well even thou they dont displace alot of water


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

That's an odd way of selling rocks. The places I've gone have sold it to me by the pound, which in theory would make it easier to get what you need. Having said that, I purchased much more than I needed so that I had some options around how I put the rocks together. I'm still trying to figure out how to get rid of the extras (maybe I'll just have to start another tank  )

I would want to get some large ones and some small ones. The large ones make a tank look more impressive and the small ones allow you to create more crevices (assuming you're rockscaping for an mbuna tank). It's also easier to stack, as you're planning, if you have a combination (large on bottom, small on top).

Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## gilberbt (Aug 1, 2009)

A cublic yard is enough to fill about 5 55-gallon tanks 100% full. Most landscaping companies will sell stone by the lbs and let you pick the stone (at least here they do). I would call and check with them and if they will not I would call around to other places and see what you can get. For my 75G I got about 150 lbs worth and that fills up my tank about half way up with room to spare in the front.

I agree with zimmy to mix up various size stones and go from there. When you are picking them out just eye out how much you think it would take to fill in your tank. I used flatter stones, not round ones, as I like the look better and its easier to stack and build caves. Anyway good luck!


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

You can also take a psc of cardboard and cut it the same size as the base of your tank or outline it with a sharpie. Take it with you when you go and stack the rock you like on it, you can just judge the height from there.

Of course it wont come out the same stack wise when you set it in you tank, but at least you will have an idea of where to start.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Must be a crazy Michigan thing....every land scaping company I've dealt with sells by the lb.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks guys for the advice!
I ended up going there yesterday and just hand picking about 25 rocks. She didn't bother to charge by the pound, just looked at them and asked if $10 was ok. 
The pics are here: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=224122


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

nice :thumb: 
now you're going to have to make a new video :wink:


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you, yes, it seems a new video is in order...


----------

